
Ask HN: Resources for tech and regulations behind card processing - maged
Any pointers to good resources to learn more about card processing industry? I&#x27;ve been interested in the idea of charging consumers their card fee, to not make high fee cards prohibitively expensive to small businesses. I assume this will be against credit card terms of service, but am interested in learning more.
======
treyfitty
I like the idea. I don't have any tech resources, but from a regulatory front,
look up "Regulation Z."
[https://www.federalreserve.gov/bankinforeg/regzcg.htm](https://www.federalreserve.gov/bankinforeg/regzcg.htm)

It's pretty comprehensive, and dense. But don't let it discourage you

